# more red sparky stats



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

batteries are chemical factories. setting for a while provides the chemicals a chance to re-align, and move the byproducts away from whatever material is used for the energy collection. Also you'll lose perhaps 30% or more storage when it is below say 70 degrees out.

What purpose is the coil? probably a bunch of voltage drop if it isn't required by the controller. might want to check that under motor running load. use a cheap voltmeter across it.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Same here. Mine came to a halt on me in cold weather and I had to sit on the side of the road for like 5 minutes or so and I could drive another 1/4mile or so I'm guessing. Several repeats of this and I made it to my shop. 

My boxes are insulated on the sides and bottom but not very good. At that time the tops were open. I since cut out a section of bubble wrap and placed in on top of my pack. It helps keep them warmer than it did. 

And they do take a few cycles to get broken in. I think US Battery specs on mine were about 25 cycles.


----------

